# Clomid ~ How many cycles did it take?



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! :hi: Congrats on your little sticky beans!! 

Quick question...I just started my first round of Clomid (100 mg) yesterday. :wohoo: Of all you Clomid ladies...how many cycles on Clomid did it take to get pregnant and how many mg were you on?

Thanks!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

It took me 3 but I will admitt that the first 2 cycles I did not go in for any monitoring and we did not BD as much as we should have.

The 3rd cycle I was much more agressive.

The funny thing is that I wouldn&#8217;t be pregnant right now if I hadn&#8217;t stayed on top of things. That always seems to happen to me in my life &#8211; lol.
The previous 2 cycles that I used Clomid I ovulated around the same time - CD 20. This past cycle I thought I had again at the same time because my BBT started to rise - but then my temperature went back down and so I went to the doctor to find out what was going on. I thought that I was having an annovulatory cycle & was all depressed. But they surprised the crap out of me by telling me that even though it was really late in my cycle - like CD30 I think - I had an egg that was about to release &#8211; it was 19mm - like literally that night or the next day. They were all set to give me the trigger shot but did some bloodwork & ended up calling me & telling me that based on my hormone levels I didn't even need that trigger shot. So that night we DTD & it worked! We must have just barely caught it within a couple of hours!

If I hadn&#8217;t gone to the doctor when I did I would have just assumed that the Clomid hadn&#8217;t worked this cycle & I really doubt we would have DTD because we were pretty exhausted of trying. Pretty crazy&#8230; That same day they also increased my Synthroid dosage for my thyroid problem which probably helped and which is important to stay low throughout my whole pregnancy. I never trust anybody completely &#8211; no matter what position of authority they are in &#8211; I always do my own research and push for my own interests &#8211; and it always works. :)

Best of luck to you!!

Oh and I was on 50mg


----------



## vanillastar

It took me 3 cycles on 50 mg.


----------



## AmandaAnn

I got pregnant the 4th cycle (was up to 100 mg at that point), which ended up as a chemical pregnancy, then again the very next cycle (after taking a month off), at 50 mg.


----------



## Lucy28

I got pregnant on my first cycle of clomid.. with TWINS!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies! I have been charting and opk'ing for a while, but wasn't having any luck. Doc says that I'm o'ing, which is good, but probably not mature eggs AND my progesterone levels are a little low. So, here I am...I'm hoping for first cycle, but it's good to hear that it's normal to have maybe 3rd or 4th cycle. We've been trying for 10 months (we're both 31), and no problems that we can see. :shrug:

Twins?! My dh has been "joking" ever since we started ttc that he's convinced we're having twins. Now that I'm on Clomid...I'm like you have to stop saying that! :rofl: It might actually happen!!


----------



## YorkieMom

I got pregnant on my second cycle of clomid. I think I ovulated a day or 2 earlier than we thought I would during the first cycle. The second cycle hubby and I DTD on days 14&15 of my cycle and then we both came down with really bad colds, so didn't do it the rest of the month as we were both sick for weeks! Turns out we conceived on one of those 2 days. 

We were really hoping for twins. Hubby kept telling me to up my dosage of Clomid from what the Dr recommended. I was going to do it on round 3, which has never needed to happen. Thank goodness, cuz I was slightly worried about ending up like Kate Gosslin!


----------



## rosababy

I'm on 100 mg, and it's my first cycle. Does the higher dosage mean more chances for multiples?! Yikes!! I'd be happy with it, but also scared. :wacko: 

My doc told me to stop temping. That makes me nervous. What if....just what IF?! My dh is like what will it change? We're doing it every other day (which is different than we've been doing...every other day until positive opk and then 3 days in a row), but it hasn't been working, so let's give this a try. I told my dh that if it's not successful, I'm temping again. No one can stop me! :haha:


----------



## IzzyAnt88

I heard that also what days you take it can have an affect on how many eggs are produced (and thus your risk of multiples)

I believe if you take it days 3-5 you have more eggs and if you take it days 5-7 you have less eggs but better quality. I may have that switched around though. LOL

Make sure you temp while you are on the Clomid. It really helps. And definitely do the monitoring & the post ovulation progesterone tests, etc.
It's one thing to be like "oh yeah we have to DTD alot this cycle because I want to get pregnant" and it's another thing to be like "ok the doctor said I am ovulating NOWWW so we have to DTD *TODAY* even if we have family visiting, tired, working alot, sick, etc. we must find a way!" lol


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Izzy! I'm taking it for 5 days, starting on cd4. But that's only because he was like start it on cd3, but I he told me on cd4 and I was like oh no! He said that's okay, start today. I think I will continue to temp. I can't cut out temping AND opks in the same cycle, just cold turkey! I would hate not knowing where exactly I am in the cycle. Plus, I'm curious about what my charts will look like with Clomid now. 

I'm going in for cd21 progesterone testing.


----------



## inperfected

Uh, I didn't get pregnant on clomid, but thought my experiences were worth sharing :)

I tried clomid for 2 months. month one was fine til cd11... When I started to swell and get sore. We went camping as planned and ended up going to doctors when I got home one night later as I'd gained 10cm on my waist and 3kg!! Obviously I am hypersensitive to it and got hyperstimuation... Two nights in hospital, 13 mature follicles later and thankfully no sex, I was starting to feelbetter. So month two I apprwhensively took 25mg and didn't ovulate :( month 3 came and disillusioned and finally on the ivf waiting list we gave up... I decoded I wasn't doing it without intensive monitoring as I hated OHSS. As only god would have it, we got pregnant that month ;)


----------



## armywifettc

First round for us and 100 mil cd3-7.


----------



## Lucy28

I was also given ovidrel and was given an ultrasound to make sure my eggs were mature before they administered it. I never had a problem ovulating, but had recurrent miscarriages. I believe this saved me!


----------



## michelleclare

Hey,
i fell pregnant on my second cycle. My first cycle was 50mg cd2-6 and did not ovulate. Then had second cycle of 100mg cd2-6 and ovulated on cd16. I found out i was pregnant 10days later on cd26. It was a bumpy ride but well worth it!! Good luck with your first and hopefully your only cycle of clomid.
:dust:


----------



## lolomom

I got pregnant first cycle of clomid 50mg. There is an increased risk of twins with clomid, but not triplets, quads, quints, etc. The risk of twins is around 33% but there is no higher risk of other multiples when compared to the general population.


----------



## rosababy

You guys are awesome! I'm loving these odds. :happydance: Hopefully it'll only take one cycle for me! 

Did you all keep doing opks and charting? My doc told me to stop...but it makes me nervous to stop! (spoken like a true addict :blush:)


----------



## mrshanna

Hey Rosababy! Thanks for starting this thread!!! I just finished my first round of Clomid, unsuccesfully, so it does my heart good to read all of these ladies success stories. Good luck to you hun, and to all of you with a bun in the oven too!!!


----------



## rosababy

I'm posting again...I'm on my 3rd round of clomid and want to hear some more success stories with ladies who got preggars after the 3rd round. Did it take anyone 3 or more rounds of clomid to get the coveted bfp? I need some encouragement!


----------



## 18001

I am now taking clomid. Was taking 50 mil I start taking 150 mil in 5 days I hope it work


----------



## jwfund

Rosa,

Did you ever get pregnant with the clomid? If so, how many round did it take? Right now I am on my third round and the doctor has increased the dosage to 100 mg. Just found your thread today and am curious as to the outcome.


----------



## rosababy

jwfund said:


> Rosa,
> 
> Did you ever get pregnant with the clomid? If so, how many round did it take? Right now I am on my third round and the doctor has increased the dosage to 100 mg. Just found your thread today and am curious as to the outcome.

No. :nope: I took it for 3 rounds before I saw an RE. He found out I had damaged tubes, so clomid wouldn't have helped. I'm on my 2nd round of IVF. :wacko:

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## 3boysplus

I needed clomid with my 2nd son and it took 3 cycles. Good luck! Good news in my case is I never had any issues getting pregnant after that pregnancy so hopefully in the future things will get easier!


----------



## Hieveryone

Hi - i have a friend who is on clomid on her first cycle. Shes been trying for a couple of years and is 31. She's coming to the end of the two week wait and is experiencing a bit of mild lightheadedness and sore bbs. Really hope it works for her as they have ruled out everything else with tests. Will keep an eye on this thread to see how everyone's getting on. Good luck all x


----------



## brummiegirl

I got pregnant on the 4th round of clomid (50mg), the third round i couldn't do much BD as i ended p with a water infection so that month was wasted. I now have a 15 month old son called Harry as a result and i just found out im pregnant again just over 5 weeks which i conceived naturally after 2 or 3 months of trying, so don't think you have to have clomid for all of your pregnancies as i was convinced i would have trouble again. Good luck x


----------



## dinky

I took 10 rounds with an ex partner which failed, then 2 rounds with my current partner and fell preggo on the 2nd round :) now I'm on my 3rd round ttc baby#2 x


----------



## cellmom

It worked for me on the first round of clomid. I am just about 4.5 weeks pregnant now- still very early but I am really excited!


----------

